# Google SEO Checklist



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's a handy little guide for SEO. 

http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/internet/google-ranking-factors.htm


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Certainly a lot of stuff in there...Now to implement it. Thanks,


Alex


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm ranking fairly well in Yahoo, but Google is a tougher nut to crack... it seems.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there a fee to get listed with yahoo Kent?

Alex


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

alex63 said:


> Is there a fee to get listed with yahoo Kent?
> 
> Alex


Not for basic search engine listings. 

http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/dir/suggest/suggest-01.html


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Kent...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A good checklist for getting ranked in Google can be found at Google.com as well  

Webmaster Help Center - Webmaster Guidelines
Webmaster Help Center - How can I create a Google-friendly site?


----------

